
Groupthink Drove Unneccesary Global Lockdowns - JeffL
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2020/05/21/how_fear_groupthink_drove_unnecessary_global_lockdowns_143253.html
======
sszz
This opinion piece is citing a lot of evidence and blatantly misinterpreting
it. At a minimum it defers to the IHME models as the reference standard but
they’ve performed terribly; similarly it cites Ioannidis from Stanford who has
consistently failed to predict the actual consequences of the disease and is
being ridiculed by the scientific community.

Soon to be 100,000 dead in the US with lockdowns; how could it have been a
mistake? The only mistake was not doing it earlier.

